# What platform is your site built on?



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

There's literally hundreds of ways to go about building a professional looking (and functioning) website, and I was just wondering what you guys (and gals) use for your sites.

Personally, I use Wordpress, but previously I used Joomla! and have built websites on Magento before, as well.


----------



## Ingridlaughs (Mar 25, 2010)

I've just about finished building my site (so it's not up yet), and used Sitegrinder, a plug-in that works with Photoshop. It was mostly built with version 2, and version 3 is packed with stuff that I would have loved to have had at my disposal. (Version 3 came out about three weeks later than I needed it to…)

Sitegrinder is not as easy as they would like you to believe, primarily because the documentation is awful. If they got themselves a decent writer, they'd really have something, because the program, especially the new version, does do what they claim, and once you wade past all the bad writing and "get" what they're trying to say, it's fairly simple. It has tremendous potential, but it's not for anybody who is easily frustrated. (You know--same as WORDPRESS. )


----------



## Leesfer (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is a custom backend, previously I've used wordpress


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Elias, are you talking about Line? If so, I can't get into your site at all.


----------



## Leesfer (Feb 23, 2010)

Fr4nk13 said:


> Hey Elias, are you talking about Line? If so, I can't get into your site at all.


I have my site down right now, making some changes


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I use webs.com


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh okay. That makes sense.

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

Here are my favorites in order:

Custom Built Flash Store with Custom Backend
Joomla with Virtuemart
Wordpress with E-commerce
OSCommerce


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

I like Wordpress.com for a basic website with blog. It is really easy to get going with, but not terribly flexible.

I recommend Shopify to anyone who's looking for a simple ecommerce store and doesn't want to waste time trying to build it themselves.

I've also been using Tumblr a lot lately for random note keeping.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's another way to consider. All Apple computers come with a software called "iweb" This is by far the easiest website creation software out there. It is literally point, click, and drag. You can get an Apple computer for as low as $599 (Mac-Mini) and iweb will come with it. For $99 per year you can sign up to MOBILE ME which will host your uploaded site. You can also have your chosen domain name point directly to it. Feel free to check out my website and see what you can do in about 10 minutes. Mine was just done to get something up since I'm just starting out. Hope this helps!
www.edgegraphicsolutions.com


----------



## rabbitdog (Jul 12, 2007)

I tried a half dozen e-commerce packages when setting up my site - most of them were frustratingly hard to customize. Finally gave in and just did wordpress + e-junkie + paypal. 

So far it's been a really great combination. 

I'm also using bigcartel.com for another e-commerce project and I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

I used Big Cartel for a while, but I found it to be a lot cheaper building off of a ecommerce plugin.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i really like big commerce, but you can also get free e-commerce plugins for wordpress


----------

